# Bacon Chipotle BBQ Sauce



## jwg299 (Jul 6, 2016)

Chipotle Bacon BBQ Sauce Recipe
• 5 slices of Bacon
• 1/3 Cup Sweet Onion minced 
• 2 Garlic Cloves, minced
• 1 1/2 Cups Ketchup
• 1/4 Cup White Vinegar
• 1/2 Cup firmly packed Dark Brown Sugar
• 2 Tbsp Wostershire Sauce
• 2 Tbsp Soy Sauce
• 2 Tbsp Molasses
• 1 Tbsp Ground Mustard
• 2 Tsp Chipotle powder 
• 1 Tbsp Ancho Chili Powder 

Fry the bacon to render the fat. 
Take 3 tbsp of the fat add to a sauce pan. 
Saute the minced onions over medium low heat until translucent. Add the garlic and cook for another minute or 2 until garlic is soft. Add dry spices and cook for 1 minute. 
Add remaining ingredients and stir. 
Simmer for 20 minutes until thick. 
Enjoy!

Makes 3 cups. Will keep for several months in the fridge


----------



## driedstick (Jul 18, 2016)

jwg299 said:


> Chipotle Bacon BBQ Sauce Recipe
> • 5 slices of Bacon
> • 1/3 Cup Sweet Onion minced
> • 2 Garlic Cloves, minced
> ...


That sound really good,, I will have to give it a try 

DS


----------



## jwg299 (Jul 19, 2016)

let me know what you think of it when you try it.


----------

